# Hello!



## wil2042 (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone! I joined with the intention to be part of a board that is primarily about marriage and to find support. It has been tough the past two years to connect with other couples/people and share insight on marriage topics and issues due to social distancing. Even worse, me and my wife married just before the whole pandemic went haywire! So it is safe for me to say that our first 2 years married have been quite rough since most of our time has been at home. But I hope being part of this board brings that support and insight, and I hope to be part of sharing what I have as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

wil2042 said:


> Hello everyone! I joined with the intention to be part of a board that is primarily about marriage and to find support. It has been tough the past two years to connect with other couples/people and share insight on marriage topics and issues due to social distancing. Even worse, me and my wife married just before the whole pandemic went haywire! So it is safe for me to say that our first 2 years married have been quite rough since most of our time has been at home. But I hope being part of this board brings that support and insight, and I hope to be part of sharing what I have as well.


Welcome!😀


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am sure you will get some good support and advise here ☺


----------



## wil2042 (11 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> I am sure you will get some good support and advise here ☺


Definitely. I already found some stuff to read 😃


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmmm. what happened to the honeymoon period, where all newly married couples have wild sex multiple times a day. Being locked up at home due to covid would be perfect for that. Maybe come up for air nine months later, and notice only then that you are in lockdown?

what went wrong in your case?


----------



## wil2042 (11 mo ago)

Talker67 said:


> Hmmm. what happened to the honeymoon period, where all newly married couples have wild sex multiple times a day. Being locked up at home due to covid would be perfect for that. Maybe come up for air nine months later, and notice only then that you are in lockdown?
> 
> what went wrong in your case?


Completely agree. Seemed like a once in a lifetime chance for the longer honeymoon. But whether a long or short honeymoon, unspoken resentments eventually came to light in our marriage. And this is where damage was said and done. My hope is that new things could be learned instead of sticking to old habits.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome and good luck I’m working on your marriage.


----------

